# 256 to 512 for FREE!!!!!!!! BSNL



## mosestheman (Apr 7, 2010)

hey anybody having this ROCKING problem...my bsnl BB started giving me 512 kbps ......instead o5 256 ......mine is 750UL plane suddenly my pc started givin 512.....


----------



## alizeeshan_payne (Apr 11, 2010)

hey i get normal speed in IDM of 50-60 Kbps which i was not getting in last month, this happend with me this month only, i got scared that BSNL automatically changed my plan to 500C.

Below is my speed test record for my Home UL 750+ Please some check

*www.speedtest.net/result/778713265.png

Does anyone else experienced this?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 11, 2010)

Yup, The BSNL doubled the bandwidth of all UL users.

Here's a speedtest screenshot of my UL 750+ (After the bandwidth got increased)
*www.speedtest.net/result/775994807.png

Downloading at 60KB/s now....!! But the pages open slower, streaming videos and musics got slower too 

This a promotional offer from BSNL and will last till 26th April '10

*www.indiainfoline.com/Markets/News...gs-for-its-new-broadband-customers/4804840579


----------



## Aspire (Apr 11, 2010)

^This is gonna stay forever..........................


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 11, 2010)

its i think limited to some time...jus a business strategy to gain consumer...sad that its in loss...hope it recovers...hail bsnl


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 11, 2010)

Aspire said:


> ^This is gonna stay forever..........................



No. It's an promotional offer. It will last till 26th April.


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Apr 11, 2010)

ya u r wrte its just promo.... not forever.....


----------



## syrez (Apr 15, 2010)

BSNL need to be privatised and it's top management tier needs to be fired without pension and benefits. What's the use of a promotional scheme when virtually all the subscribers are absolutely unaware of it..forget about non-subscribers.. The first thing I did after noticing the extra BW was to check the BSNL site. 

No advertisements were published in local hindi/english newspapers!! and the SDO tech doesn't know what wi-max is or when it will be available in ranchi and kept suggesting me to get a 3G connection which doesn't even work in town, forget about rural area where I stay. Yes, also, the stupid exchange switches off everytime there's a powercut in our village.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 16, 2010)

syrez said:


> BSNL need to be privatised and it's top management tier needs to be fired without pension and benefits. What's the use of a promotional scheme when virtually all the subscribers are absolutely unaware of it..forget about non-subscribers.. The first thing I did after noticing the extra BW was to check the BSNL site.



Well its a Govt sector. Things will remain messy out there. The paper work in india makes things impossible. Btw, BSNL in ambala too didnt gave any info on the scheme , no banners , no nothing . They should learn to use media for advertisement to get a good hold over market. They need to improve a lot. They should first learn howto manage dsl connections properly and then move to 3g. Dsl to chalte ni, 3g chalane nikle


----------



## Revolution (Apr 18, 2010)

+1
Yep,BSNL can even handle 256kbps BB properly ATM..........


----------



## busyanuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Is it confirmed that the speed bump will last only till April 26th? (any source or link that you can possibly share)

I too was pleasantly surprised to see the spiked speed (512kbps) on my 256kbps UL 750 Plus bband plan.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 22, 2010)

syrez said:


> BSNL need to be privatised and it's top management tier needs to be fired without pension and benefits. What's the use of a promotional scheme when virtually all the subscribers are absolutely unaware of it..forget about non-subscribers.. The first thing I did after noticing the extra BW was to check the BSNL site.
> 
> No advertisements were published in local hindi/english newspapers!! and the SDO tech doesn't know what wi-max is or when it will be available in ranchi and kept suggesting me to get a 3G connection which doesn't even work in town, forget about rural area where I stay. Yes, also, the stupid exchange switches off everytime there's a powercut in our village.



BSNL is probably worst in Jharkhand than in rest of India. Believe me, I live here.


----------



## syrez (Apr 23, 2010)

celldweller1591 & paul, I so totally agree..by the way.the fun is over as of yesterday night. Back to 30Kps  I could manage a total 12 days 4 hours connectivity and could download approx 45.5 GB data. what about you guys?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm still getting the 512kbps. BTW it's going to over on 26th April

See this : *www.indiainfoline.com/Markets/News...gs-for-its-new-broadband-customers/4804840579


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2010)

BSNL Promotional scheme to offer double Bandwidth Speed from the existing bandwidth Speed for Certain Home and Rural Unlimited Plans for a limited period upto 30.04.2010

btw MTNL provides 512 Kbps Unlimited - Rs.599/-


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 26, 2010)

Speed down ho gayi kya? :s

btw MTNL provides 512 Kbps Unlimited - Rs.599/- [/QUOTE]


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2010)

Sabh IPL ki maya thi.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 27, 2010)

Back to 256kbps again...!! 

With a slowdown


> NEW DELHI: The disruption in the SEA-ME-WE 4 undersea submarine cable system, which links South East Asia and Europe, is likely to affect the high-speed Internet services in the country.
> 
> The South East Asia-Middle East-West Europe 4 (SEA-ME-WE 4) project links the two regions via the Indian sub-continent and the Middle East. The project is run by a consortium of 16 international telecom companies, including Indian majors Bharti Airtel and Tata Communications.
> 
> ...



*economictimes.indiatimes.com/infot...net-service-in-India-/articleshow/5855874.cms


----------



## vaithy (Jun 1, 2010)

You guys are now wondering what the BSNL upto... the orders for  increasing speed for the three Unlimited  plans(Home) now being confirmed.(if the websites of bsnl units are not updated I'll post the copy here)

Both Home Unlimited 750 and Home combo UL750 has upgraded to 512 kbps  speed . BB Home combo Unlimited 1350 plan  has now increased the speed  2 mbps upto 15GB  (DL/UL)then reduced speed beyond 15 GB at 512 kbps and changed  the plan name as BB HOME COMBO ULF 1350
No name change forBB HOME 750 Unlimited as there is no fair usuage..

with regards,
vaithy


----------



## Davidboon (Jun 1, 2010)

look its written in the banner at this site . 
*www.motive.bsnl.co.in/


----------



## rkneo11 (Jun 1, 2010)

usually speeds double at night...


----------



## Davidboon (Jun 2, 2010)

its permanent .

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------

From now onwards HOME 750 UL will have 512kbps speed and HOME 1350 will have 2mbps speed till 15GB and  512kbps  after that .


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2010)

BSNL is clever. 1mbps UL without FUP would have been better. You can download more throughout the month. One can easily finish off that 15GB in a day. MTNL gives me 1mbps upload and download UL for only Rs.999.

India will never get a Broadband revolution.

And Airtel should rot in hell for introducing this FUP crap. All other telecom companies have followed.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 2, 2010)

i have seen all BSNL plans.. they make fool of you in one way or the other, MTNL is way too better than BSNL though both are PSU but cities are different. If i take plan with greater usage limit, i get 1100rs/m and 15gb usage total  . It will last 4-5 days atmost. Rs750   UL pan @ 256 kbps has got no speeds in this area. Downloads are impossible. So i am stuck with this 500c+ plan with 2.5 gb usage which get exhausted around every 25th of the month even if i work like a bigtime kanjuus crying for usage all the time


----------



## Revolution (Jun 3, 2010)

ico said:


> India will never get a Broadband revolution.



+1000.....
I totally agree with you.....
I have done(pissed off) with 3 fcking ISPs till now.
They are :

*1.Reliance*[stop wired BB for more profit and now pushing me take expensive worthless wirelss BB]

*2.BSNL*[never get BB connection but I got bill of 5K]

*3.Alliance*[CC told that 10% packets loss is way too good cos u can download.But no upload or web page will open after reloading 100 times.Its because of one person our fcking cable operator Mr. Gautam Roy Choudhury(TeleDyne,Surya Nagar,South Kolkata),they never fixed my line]


Now I'm using Airtel GPRS.....


----------



## azzu (Jun 3, 2010)

iam on ul 750 plan
yesterday i xperienced speed increase 
but now its back to normal ..
any one experiencing double speed ?


----------



## Techn0crat (Jun 3, 2010)

*afup.broadbandforum.in/how-does-the-fup-affect-me/
nice read.FUP has decreased speeds by 50%.WTF!!!
Why don't airtel rename their plans now?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 3, 2010)

hey azzu i m on ul650...but my speed was normal


----------



## azzu (Jun 3, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> hey azzu i m on ul650...but my speed was normal



gopi anna
i dunno about the 625 ul
but 750 ul plan speed has been increased to 512 kbps
i yesterday submitted the form to change my plan frm 750 to 625 and the person said it wud be changed from july first 
so...i wanted to confirm if any 750ul is gettin double speed?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 3, 2010)

^^wt plan r u in now...did u have speed increase then?


----------



## stevebadshah (Jun 3, 2010)

@ajju
salaam bhai

bhai wait for a month..dont change your plan ..continue with 750UL.my friend is getting 512 and its been confirmed that 750UL is 512kpbs now..\

i'm on ul625....i'm pretty sure that these Bee s n l gusy will not give 512 in 625..they need 750...
chalo 512kbps for 750 is not bad..coz v are in AP..and we dont have MTNL here..it would be gr8 if we had mtnl..

nywys..u wait for a day or two to for 512 speed..servers are getting updated..wait...


peace.


----------



## azzu (Jun 3, 2010)

stevebadshah said:


> @ajju
> salaam bhai
> 
> bhai wait for a month..dont change your plan ..continue with 750UL.my friend is getting 512 and its been confirmed that 750UL is 512kpbs now..\
> ...


W-salam bhai

thx for informing
Btw: where is ur frnd from ?
i just submitted the application(for 625 ul unkwoing abt 512 speed) but the personal said it will updated next month and said come next month but iam unsure i thnk he submitted my application coz day before yester day all night i got 512 kbps speed and in the morning its gone , ill contact him tommorow..

and as far as 625 ul is considered bsnl site has stated 625 will also be updated to 512 plan in its site ...i cant confirm this though

and gopi anna iam presently on 750 ul plan but as i said i submitted the application dnt knw wheather its activated or not

Fingers crossed hope we get 512 kbps speed
badshah wats ur Name ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2010)

I use UL 750 too and from day before yesterday, my speeds are 60-65. Everythin' loads faster now! 

EDIT: Whenever I open my browser for the first time, it gets redirected to motive.bsnl.co.in website. There I saw this: "BSNL is happy to announce the speed increase from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for Unlimited 750 Plan and Combo Unlimited 750 Plan from now on-wards". So, kudos to BSNL! YAY!!


----------



## stevebadshah (Jun 3, 2010)

@azzu

bhai i cant see anything like ul625 will be upgraded to 512kbps?

i wish i could get 512 yaar..but i think these bee sugar nerd lumberjac*s will not upgrade ul625???

i need your help azzu ..need a torrent..can u p.m me??

------------
P.S : badshah's name is always badshah..lol


----------



## azzu (Jun 4, 2010)

stevebadshah said:


> @azzu
> 
> bhai i cant see anything like ul625 will be upgraded to 512kbps?
> 
> ...



hope they also increase the Speed of 625 ..
help ? add me to ur yahoo ..iam online most of time 
azeemautomobile at yahoo dot co dot in

nvidia where r u from ?

badshah u didnt tell me where ur from


----------



## g160689 (Jun 4, 2010)

my cable internet is better. just at rs.440 it gives me:
*www.speedtest.net/result/831187641.png
he he sorry to post in wrong thread


----------



## azzu (Jun 4, 2010)

^ happy for ur g160689
so i can confirm that iam on ul750 plan and my speed is still 256 kbps...
when will it increase ?????


----------



## stevebadshah (Jun 4, 2010)

@azzu

thanks for replyin buddy..i'm from apna very own hydirabaad ji................

i've added u in yahoo IM...chat u there

---
and all u digitian out there...can we do a campaign to increase the speed of ul625 plan?


----------



## Charley (Jun 11, 2010)

I am getting 512 on the 750 UL + Plan

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------




NVIDIAGeek said:


> EDIT: Whenever I open my browser for the first time, it gets redirected to motive.bsnl.co.in website.



It shows 





> Dear esteemed BSNL Broadband Customer, give us an opportunity to serve you better by downloading the Self Care Software.
> 
> You wont be charged for downloading and using Self Care Software (Download will not be accounted in usage).
> 
> ...



Have you tried this tool ?


----------

